# I am a silver medalist



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I raced with Spirit of Vancouver at the Banff Dragon Boat Festival and we won silver medal at the C division. The winning time was 2:03. We lost the Gold Medal by 0.1 Second. I celebrated with a RP Edge because that was my first medal.

That was my first time in Banff, Alberta and I plan to go back.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats bro! :second:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats!!

.......... one question, I guess its a northern thing, but what is a Dragon Boat ?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Very cool! Congrats! :tu


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> .......... one question, I guess its a northern thing, but what is a Dragon Boat ?


They have a dragon boat race in Portland OR every year during the Rose Festival. I'm not sure if it's the same thing as pomorider is talking about, but they are literally dragon shaped boats that are paddled by a team in a race.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> .......... one question, I guess its a norhtern thing, but what is a Dragon Boat ?


Actually Dragon Boat is a Chinese thing, and it became popular in Canada and the States in the late 90's. It is still a fringe sport, but it is getting more popular every year. During the last 2 Olympic Games(Bejing and Vancouver), Dragon Boats were used to carry the Olympic Flame as well.

Dragon boats are commonly made out of fiberglass or wood and it normally sits 20 paddlers with a drummer and a steer person. The drummer is the heart of the dragon boat as the person dictates the pace to the first row of the paddlers to set the pace and the rest of the paddles will watch and follow the pace.

The races are relatively short. They range from 200 metres to 1,000 metres and the majority of the races are 500 metres.

I hope that answered your question.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Kickass man!! Great job!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I like watching the dragon boat races, beer in hand! I win gold every time!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarks said:


> I like watching the dragon boat races, beer in hand! I win gold every time!


Jeff, would that be Boli Gold (Medal)? :mrgreen:


----------



## James4226c (Jul 16, 2010)

I smoke in Waikiki and there are a few of these; I like to sit next to them and blow my smoke into their mouths so they look like they're smoking too. Pictures to follow soon!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Very cool, congrats man!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Grats on the Silver metal :second:, now where can I get me one of them dragon boats? I would look very cool cruising down the St. Lucie in one of those. :fish2:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

:whoo:


Habanolover said:


> Jeff, would that be Boli Gold (Medal)? :mrgreen:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Hmm..wonder how one of thse would go with a 347 stroker in it... Congrats,by the way!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> Hmm..wonder how one of thse would go with a 347 stroker in it... Congrats,by the way!


What do you know about a 347 stroker?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> Hmm..wonder how one of thse would go with a 347 stroker in it... Congrats,by the way!


Nah, to much draft, Big Block to my mind. :nod:


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats Man!:beerchug:
Ernie


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Raphael!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

pomorider said:


> I raced with Spirit of Vancouver at the Banff Dragon Boat Festival and we won silver medal at the C division. The winning time was 2:03. We lost the Gold Medal by 0.1 Second. I celebrated with a RP Edge because that was my first medal.
> 
> That was my first time in Banff, Alberta and I plan to go back.


Congratulations! Can you post a close-up of the medal?


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is the close up of the medal!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

"What do you know about a 347 stroker?" 

How about an all aluminum one,with 10lbs of boost? We could take it out of my drag car. Motor weighs 415lbs,dressed and makes 557hp. on 93 octane..  (I can see by your avatar you are no stranger to sbf Fox bodies).)

That Dragon would really be breathing fire!! (sorry about the semi-thread-jack..)


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

pomorider said:


> Here is the close up of the medal!


Wow, that's really cool! Good job!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> "What do you know about a 347 stroker?"
> 
> How about an all aluminum one,with 10lbs of boost? We could take it out of my drag car. Motor weighs 415lbs,dressed and makes 557hp. on 93 octane..  (I can see by your avatar you are no stranger to sbf Fox bodies).)
> 
> That Dragon would really be breathing fire!! (sorry about the semi-thread-jack..)


don't worry as I love Mustang.


----------

